# how to email font



## pulpy (Jul 10, 2006)

I feel like a total tard for asking this, but how do I email a font correctly? My system is 10.3.9 and I'm sending a basic font from my library/font folder to another mac user. When I attach the file, it ends up with 0 kb on the other guy's end. Thanks!


----------



## Veljo (Jul 10, 2006)

Your best bet would be to copy the font to your Desktop or another folder, then use a program to put it into a .zip, .sit or .rar file.


----------



## fryke (Jul 10, 2006)

The Finder allows you to zip it already. No special program needed. Simply copy the font to the Desktop, ctrl-click on the file and choose "create archive" (dunno what it's exactly called in the English Finder version). The .zip-file should go through correctly.


----------



## pulpy (Jul 10, 2006)

That worked...thanks for the quick response!


----------

